# Mocha 141



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont own Mocha anymore but I am still following her progress and her kids belong to me too.

here she is on day 140 (yesterday)


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

She is so pretty.....love her color! Poor girl......hope she goes on time, it's getting to hot to be carrying all that extra luggage around!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a very pretty girl! By the looks of her udder I'd say she won't be carrying that load beyond 145.... and at least 3 in there :wink:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, that's one of the smoother foreudders I've seen on a Nigi. Does it stay that way even when she's milking and 12 hours full?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a pretty doe! She looks really good and love her color, very pretty. Keep us posted... i'm sure it won't be much longer!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know - she is a FF so we shall see. When I sold her I knew I would want to shoot myself for doing so and I sort of want to  but if she has a doe kid I'm going to try and keep her. So we are hoping for twin does, watch her have twin bucks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As a FF...That udder is something! Can't wait to see her totally full and I hope she does have at least 1 girl in there!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I also love that color, very beautiful! Hopefully one of her doelings will look just like her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Perfect7 said:


> I also love that color, very beautiful! Hopefully one of her doelings will look just like her.


thats my hope...... ugh the waiting is going to kill me now that I just went to see her!

at least I have a busy next 2 days and by the time I get home she will be on day 145 

her new mommy has experience with the whole kidding thing so I am not worried.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's really a pretty girl. I hope your able to get a doe from her


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How has Mocha been Stacey? Babies arrive?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mocha kidded on Fathers Day June 20th in the evening with twins. A buck and doe. Ihavent had the opportunity (due to planning and preparing for this show) to go see them so I dont have pictures  I was waiting for pictures to post something about their arrival but I will have to do that after Monday when I go see them


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Congrats!! Can't wait to see pics. Do you know if the little girl looks like Mocha?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no tey arent colored like mocha - but they have her blue eyes


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...congrats! Can't wait for photos!


----------

